# New Holland GT 18 (aka toro 518xi) Front Wheel Bent



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello
was hoping someone out there has some advise. I have a new holland GT 18 (which is as many of you know a re branded toro 518xi). I have a bent rim and come to find out the front wheel assembly is no longer available ..anywhere..from new holland, toro..etc. I have search and searched. cant find anyting on the used marketplace..craigslist etc. Does anyone know of any comparable replacement. another brand that can be used? or does anyhone have some old parts lying around willling to sell? 

I love this tractor and hate to get rid of b/c of a bent rim/wheel./.

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Darren, welcome to the forum.

The link below is the only source I could find.....
https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Rim/94-7541/1848018
_________________________________________________

Would these fit it??
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-wheel...418771?hash=item4dab991793:g:1oEAAOSwOD9esOr3


----------



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

Sixbales
Thanks for the links
I didnt find the repairclinic link. When i go to purchase its saying its special order from the manufacturer. So im intrigued how they can get it since in my research it’s discontinued. But hey im willing to take a chance w my credit card for protection 

those ebay wheels wont work as far as i cam tell. Ive been looking hard on ebay for an alternative. But those wheels are more for smaller tractors. The ones on my unit are 16x7.5x8

Id go for a smaller wheel diameter if i could find a wheel w the same spindle diameter and back spacing

i havent figured that out yet
And now today i just found a 522xi for sale locally for $700. 
Seems like an expensive wheel replacement option but its a 4 HP stronger motor and it has the cruise control option i always wanted

do i just got that route. And use my gt18 as parts for the 522xi. 
Uggh. Just want a factory wheel and tire. 
Ill go for repair clinic link and see what happen.


----------



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

unfortunately repairclinic was too good to be true..after ordering i just received this.

"
*here's a slight hiccup with your order. *
Unfortunately part number xxxxxxx has been discontinued by the manufacturer and is no longer available.

We've cancelled this item from your order and you will not be charged for it. 
"

guess im back to the drawing board


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

A 16x8 steer tire rim is about as common as they get on machines that size.... What is the spindle/bore diameter and hub length you need? 

How bad is the rim bent? Can you heat & beat it back close to shape and run a tube? There's no real torque for the tire to slip and tear the stem out of a tube on a steer tire if you don't get the shape perfect, like there is on a drive tire.

I've done both front rims like that for a customer of mine that is vision impaired by age and can't seem miss the concrete corner of a 20' x 4' flower bed with his Case 446


----------



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob,
thanks for the info.
its bent at the hub pretty bad. I was gonna go down the road of heating up w/ my torch and try and get it back somewhat but amost dont wanna break what i have now. It is functional for now. I am currently running a tube in it b/c i could not get the bead to seal. 

I havent removed the wheel bearings yet to see what the spindle bore and diameter are..figured id do that when all of my other options have been exhausted w/ finding another one..and right before i try and heat it up and bend it back.

Here is a youtube link to the trire


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

So the hub center is bent.... What the hell did the PO hit to do that and did he have a big nasty scar across his forehead? 

Can you some how "sleeve" up one side of the hub and push on the other in a press to get it straighten up? Maybe cut it with a torch enough to straighten it up and re-weld it? 

What's the spindle diameter and hub length? 3/4" is pretty common on heavier machines. JD runs 1" on some of their stuff.....


----------



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

Bob
ye..its the hub...crazy..it fell off a trailer and the front wheel took a hit..other than that it survived nicely.
i picked it up a few weeks ago think i could just grab a wheel for it. got a good deal so figured it was worth a shot.
ill post back after i have some time to heat er up and put it in my press.

thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well... It won't run much over 6MPH wide open, so it's not going to rattle your teeth if you just get it close to running true with the press. 

I was hoping for more of a story of how the rim got bent. Neighbor down the road lost his license and decided to take the mower to the bar rather than walk. He's drunk and on the way home, when same cop that gave him the DUI lights him up. He decides he wants to make an O.J. chase out of it. Turns into his drive giving it hell, but the wife had shut the garage door. No brakes.... Ended up running it 1/2 way through the wooden garage door and still ended up going to jail for "eluding".... Didn't know you could be charged with eluding on a lawn mower, but it is MS


----------



## Darren W Pedersen (Oct 12, 2020)

Haha. Nope. Sadly nothing fun like that. I mowed about 2 acres today. And u cant feel it. It doesnt rock up and down and doesnt shimmy left to right. Prt of me says leave well enough alone. And if i blow wheel bearongs every 2 years so be it. Id hate to attempt a repair and make it worse. Or worse yet not be able to seat the tire on the rim. 

I giess well see if i attempt a repair. About 5 more acres to mow before winter. Maybe il get board them and attempt the repair


----------

